# Electrical problem in 2003 Buick LeSabre



## JP79ST (May 3, 2008)

Interior lights go on and off mysteriously, door lock and unlock mysteriously, but otherwise the car runs fine. Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong? 

Thanks.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a problem in the remote keyless entry system. You may have a seperate module or it may be tied into the BCM. You need to take it in.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If you can get a schematic, you could put several LEDs with series resistors on your dash and have them monitoring key points in your wiring to narrow down where the intermittently open connection is.

There may also be a Technical Service Bulletin or hidden recall out on this problem and the Center for Auto Safety may have something on this (since the doors unlock).

"The local or zone representative has the authority to adjust and make decisions about warranty service remedies or repairs to satisfy customers."


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

JP79ST said:


> Interior lights go on and off mysteriously, door lock and unlock mysteriously, but otherwise the car runs fine. Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


 
this same thing started happening with my moms dodge caravan. what the problem was is that one of her neibours bought a new car and it was interfering with her alarm and lock system. i spent weeks looking at her issue, then one day her neibour came out, unlocked her door and my moms van alarm went off. so i talked to her nebour and preformed some tests with her remote. they both had the same remote starter from the same co. and after digging further, found that while they had different frequeny not different enough. i told my mom to take it back and have one installed with another frequency.


----------

